# Is Sherwin Williams HGTV paint Classic 99?



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

yes . its re labeled classic 99 according to s/w manger:thumbsup:


----------



## Xoch (Jul 16, 2012)

*HGTV Home not Classic 99*

Actually, HGTV Home is not Classic 99. Like most private label products, HGTV Home was manufactured to HGTV's specs, even though Sherwin-Williams is making it. The two products are similar in general qualities, but they are not the same.

You should really try Super Paint if you haven't used it before. That is by far my favorite. I also like Cashmere, but not everyone cares for how it paints out. Duration Home is a specialty product, and it is great for bathrooms and kids rooms, but not something I would use for my everyday wall paint.

I have a couple of gallons of HGTV satin that I am going to try out, but I haven't gotten to them yet.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

[quote=Xoch;966971]Actually, HGTV Home is not Classic 99. Like most private label products, HGTV Home was manufactured to HGTV's specs, even though Sherwin-Williams is making it. The two products are similar in general qualities, but they are not the same.




and you know this fact, how?:huh:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Suffice it to say, SW is not going to make a paint for HGTV that is BETTER than their store name brands although the HGTV name is a huge selling point. I used it in a kitchen and it worked just fine. I felt it was a step below SuperPaint. Let's face it, there's only a few manufacturers of paint products and they make the majority of the major name brands.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I know it's just a relabel. My P&L rep (also part of SW) confirmed this when he brought me the HGTV color cards to match for customers. The colors are even the same colors from the regular SW deck is a fancy new brochure. It's the same was with their flooring line. Shaw just relabels an existing selection of products with the HGTV brand.


----------



## Cpcphil (Jul 2, 2012)

I know for a fact that hgtv is not the old c99 product. VOC concerns are forcing paint manufacturers to reformulate or even discontinue certain paint products and SW is no exception. Currently your best product available in the SW line to match up to c99 would be pro classic wb or cashmere. I use cashmere for walls and pro classic for trim and doors


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> Suffice it to say, SW is not going to make a paint for HGTV that is BETTER than their store name brands although the HGTV name is a huge selling point. I used it in a kitchen and it worked just fine. I felt it was a step below SuperPaint. Let's face it, there's only a few manufacturers of paint products and they make the majority of the major name brands.


um...around *850* paint manufacturers nationwide...


----------



## Cpcphil (Jul 2, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Xoch said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, HGTV Home is not Classic 99. Like most private label products, HGTV Home was manufactured to HGTV's specs, even though Sherwin-Williams is making it. The two products are similar in general qualities, but they are not the same.
> ...


----------



## Cpcphil (Jul 2, 2012)

poppameth said:


> I know it's just a relabel. My P&L rep (also part of SW) confirmed this when he brought me the HGTV color cards to match for customers. The colors are even the same colors from the regular SW deck is a fancy new brochure. It's the same was with their flooring line. Shaw just relabels an existing selection of products with the HGTV brand.


Not a relabel of classic 99. Yes SW does relabel but not c99 on this case.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

From my discussions about Sherwin Williams teaming up with HGTV before they made the descision to do so and after they teamed up I can say that HGTV paint is not classic 99 or another paint re-labled. My discussions involve sales rep, there boss and Sherwin Williams management.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Cpcphil said:


> chrisn said:
> 
> 
> > Not a relabel of classic 99. Yes SW does relabel but not c99 on this case.
> ...


----------



## Cpcphil (Jul 2, 2012)

Like you I have better things to do than lie on a public forum. So rather than challenge someone's credentials, why not focus on what this forum is about and that is helping people.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

wvukidsdoc said:


> Subject pretty much says it all, anybody know?
> 
> 20 years ago I semi-professionally painted for 5 or so years. I've done a lot of things since, but I still paint here and there, my projects, Habitat projects, etc.
> 
> ...



This is kind of an interesting topic...but not for any other purpose than meaningless paint trivia. So far, we've had an SW guy (that has implied it is a cross-label but wouldn't swear to it), an SW store manager who said it is a cross-label, 1 professional user that says it's similar but not the same, another painting contractor that was told by his P&L rep it is a cross-label, another paint contractor that has had discussions with SW reps - their bosses and SW management - all who say it is not a cross-label, and finally an SW tech rep that adamantly insists it is not... 

Did that answer your question, John? 

The truth is, if SW is manufacturing product under the trademark name of HGTV - I can pretty much guaran-damn-tee they have a non-disclosure/secrecy agreement with HGTV regarding the make-up of this product. And, please, I mean no disrespect to any SW personnel or painting contractors that have responded thus far, but whether it is or whether it ain't (a cross-label), this secrecy agreement is sacrosanct in the eyes of SW, and that info would NOT be divulged to anyone in the company that has a status less than "need-to-know"....for the very reason you've seen here so far on this forum - people talk. If those people, who actually are in the know, were to speak publicly about the formulation of this product, or it's relationship to any existing SW product, it would result in a breach of contract between SW and HGTV that could then lead to fines, sanctions, lawsuits and beyond. 

So, the definitive answer to your question is "maybe, maybe not"...

There! That should stir things up a bit...


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

ric knows paint said:


> This is kind of an interesting topic...but not for any other purpose than meaningless paint trivia. So far, we've had an SW guy (that has implied it is a cross-label but wouldn't swear to it), an SW store manager who said it is a cross-label, 1 professional user that says it's similar but not the same, another painting contractor that was told by his P&L rep it is a cross-label, another paint contractor that has had discussions with SW reps - their bosses and SW management - all who say it is not a cross-label, and finally an SW tech rep that adamantly insists it is not...
> 
> Did that answer your question, John?
> 
> ...


 ric i like reading all your post . always informative. no stirring up here .and not to be a smart azz ,but really i don't care .i been around to long to drink the kool aid. with that said it is classic 99 just kidding


----------



## Cpcphil (Jul 2, 2012)

ltd said:


> ric i like reading all your post . always informative. no stirring up here .and not to be a smart azz ,but really i don't care .i been around to long to drink the kool aid. with that said it is classic 99 just kidding


No kool aid needed. All manufactured paint is required by law to have a MSDS sheet for every product produced. That document has a ton of info on it but what's relevant here is the chemical makeup of the product. Pull a MSDS sheet on classic 99 and one on HGTV and compare. Also read the technical data sheet to compare application rates , dry times, recoat times, sheen levels and list of ingredients. In addition try the old fashion way of doing a side by side comparison roll out, brush out of these products and see what you discover. I'm not a rocket scientist nor among the privileged few who formulate these products yet I also just didn't fall off the turnip truck either. So compare based on the facts not opinions and see what you discover 

I do have a few questions for our resident experts who have claimed to not have partaken of the sacred Kool aid... Have you used hgtv paint before? Have you used classic 99 before? Have you compared the products to each other before? What criteria do you use when forming your opinion? Data sheets? MSDS? Using these products? Or maybe a blog you read, the Internet or maybe a book you once read? 

At the end of the day I would rather rely on facts rather than hearsay, truth rather than fiction and proof rather than credulity.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Cpcphil said:


> No kool aid needed. All manufactured paint is required by law to have a MSDS sheet for every product produced. That document has a ton of info on it but what's relevant here is the chemical makeup of the product. Pull a MSDS sheet on classic 99 and one on HGTV and compare. Also read the technical data sheet to compare application rates , dry times, recoat times, sheen levels and list of ingredients. In addition try the old fashion way of doing a side by side comparison roll out, brush out of these products and see what you discover. I'm not a rocket scientist nor among the privileged few who formulate these products yet I also just didn't fall off the turnip truck either. So compare based on the facts not opinions and see what you discover
> 
> I do have a few questions for our resident experts who have claimed to not have partaken of the sacred Kool aid... Have you used hgtv paint before? Have you used classic 99 before? Have you compared the products to each other before? What criteria do you use when forming your opinion? Data sheets? MSDS? Using these products? Or maybe a blog you read, the Internet or maybe a book you once read?
> 
> At the end of the day I would rather rely on facts rather than hearsay, truth rather than fiction and proof rather than credulity.


 
I thought anything on the internet had to be true:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Cpcphil said:


> Like you I have better things to do than lie on a public forum. So rather than challenge someone's credentials, why not focus on what this forum is about and that is helping people.


 
you got it:thumbsup:


----------

